# Motorhome Awning LED Lights Project



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

All,
Watch how I go about adding an LED
strip below my motorhome’s awning.
It was easy!! Well, mostly…

[ame]https://youtu.be/6txKDAevorA[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------

